# IMO_ARC carwashes



## tomvik (Nov 7, 2006)

IMO_ARC carwashes .

What kind of services they are offering here ?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Crap ones!

Believe it or not i was actually running a valeting business from an ARC car wash around 18 months ago!

their facilities are crap, and 9 times out of 10 their valeters arent up to much either, no matter what their advertisements say, chances are your car will go through the car wash too or brushed with those horrible gritty brushes outside  

I must have been the only one in the country using poorboys, Menz, Meguiars products etc 

To say i'm happy to be away from the place is an understatement! :lol:


----------

